# Solved: Lost user profile on SBS2003 server



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

My SBS server crashed 
in the meantime i had users connecting to a network hard drive
now i have rebuilt the server
i named the domain the same as it was before hoping that i could use the same user profiles as before
this worked on all the machines
but i did notice on one this morning that even after logging on and going \\server1\data
it came up asking for user name and password

i then read that trying to reconnect to the domain (log on to work group then back to domain) could rectify the problem
so i joined it to a work group and then reconnected to the domain. and when it started up it was a new user profile.
ie no mail was setup no desktop etc etc... 

so i connected up the mail account (not thinking this would be a problem) and hoped to pull down the mail again, unfortunately 
it was not set to leave a copy on the server. And all the PST files i can find on the server are only from 2010 and older.
there is no other computer connected to this email address either.

so i have lost all mail contacts everything...i cant believe this has happened
i dont suppose rolling the system back will help will it?

any info to recover from this disaster appreciated

pk


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are these roaming profiles? Is the user profile still on the server? If it was only a local profile it should still be on the workstation. This is a reason why you ALWAYS backup prior to doing anything to a user profile if the information contained in it is important.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely RockN a hard lesson, that i have learned well...it was very strange as the old profile was there...but no PST's i did a search of the entire HDD found only old 2010 files...

i ran a restore to 18 may, and it was all back the way it was...thank god!!!

thanks for help...as always!!!

PK


----------

